# I would just like to say...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Went hunting today in the SE part of the state, walked for a good 15 miles, saw 40+ hens and two roosters.

That sucks, but I still had fun.

I don't think I will be returning to the spot where I went, lol.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hopefully you at least got to watch some good dog work...


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Dak said:


> Hopefully you at least got to watch some good dog work...


The dog did awesome. She was getting birds up like crazy and was looking at us like WTF? why aren't you shooting any!?

lol.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I know that look...along with the "How could you miss that shot?" look.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Went hunting today in the SE part of the state, walked for a good 15 miles, saw 40+ hens and two roosters.
> 
> That sucks, but I still had fun.
> 
> I don't think I will be returning to the spot where I went, lol.


Sounds like the ideal ratio for hens/roosters doesn't it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MAny sloughs we have been walking are the complete opposite!

One 12x12 slough in a bean field litterally the size of a garden shed, had 12 roosters in it, well now 6 but.... yeah they really need to get thinned out all over the place. keep shooting boys!


----------

